# Active Directory Users and Computers screen



## networkguy12345 (Sep 2, 2010)

In the Active Directory Users and Computers screen I noticed that my one computers on the domain has a down arrow over the computer icon. What does this mean? Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

The 'Arrow Down' icon replaced the X Disabled symbol for Windows 7 and Vista.


----------

